# Tincture of green soap



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Hello all....
I need some help with this, if someone can come through with some advice, please? 
I want to make some old timey hospital type soap. I used this when I first started nursing, so I know what this soap is capable of! (if I remember correctly, it has amazing cleaning properties, as it will remove blood).
A bit of history that might explain the desire to make this soap to some of you. I have recently taken a podiatric course, aimed at our geriatric folks, to help them with their foot problems. The recipe to help get rid of callus and soften corns, etc includes this tincture of green soap. 
I am a retired nurse, and do remember how great this soap was to clean up the various messes one encounters in a hospital. However... one cannot find tincture of green soap, here in canada.... at least, not where i"ve looked! I can find it on a few US medical supply sites. The podiatric course suggests that one use liquid dish soap in place of the green soap, so that's a viable option (not one I would choose to use, given the choice).
I am a soap maker... have made all types of soap, including liquid soap (which is what this soap is). I have a partial list of the ingredients, although not the amounts. And frankly.. I have no clue what the process is to make a *tincture* of soap! 
What I'm missing from the ingredient list is ??? acid. I couldn't read it on the bottle label. It's the second ingredient. And, I would appreciate a suggestion on the method of making this. The ingredient list includes Ethyl Alcohol.
If this is the wrong forum for these questions, Moderator, please move my message? I really didn't know where else it would be appropriate as it is a soap with a medical application.
Thank you. I surely hope someone can help me here!
Gloria


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

looks like they sell it on amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Skin-Preps-Cleaners-Tincture-Gallon/dp/B0008GCVP8
will they ship to canada?


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

thanks for your reply, sg142... the canadian amazon site doesn't list it. I don't know much about shipping of 'cosmetics' from the States to Canada, since 9-11 regulations have shifted. Prior to that tragic event, I did import cosmetic (or considered cosmetic) items from the US.
I am interested in tring to make this myself. I was hoping someone would come along that would have a bottle of this, and let me know what that acid ingredient is (be able to read the label, since I cannot). 
Gloria


----------



## chickenpie (Jun 1, 2007)

We cannot find tincture of green soap in the states. We have to ask pharmacists to order it and they usually have it within three days. Ask your local pharmacist whether he can order it from his formulary. It is inexpensive, comes in brown plastic bottles and enormously effective.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

Good ole green soap can be found on the left backside corner under the sink in old hospitals and offices- it was great to use though very strong and had a wonderful scent as I recall. We used to even use it in surgery and on peoples bottoms very diluted.
motivated


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

I know you want to make the soap, but maybe you could find a local tattoo parlor that uses it that would be willing to sell you some? Or a tattoo supply online store?


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Ohhhh... thanks for the replies folks! I"ve been rather busy (daughter got married), and hadn't checked my thread!
Keljonma... you're right, I'd love to make it. Thus far, I"m thwarted by the ingredient list. Once I get an ingredient list, then have to worry about the method of making it. I have no problem experimenting with this either.
I remember using this in the old(er) days as a very young nurse. I do remember it being very effective no matter what I was trying to do with it.
Motivated.. do you have a bottle tucked away somewhere, that you could give me the ingredient list? Do you recall what the scent was? I personally don't remember a scent, but, I'd appreciate a guess on your part if you dont' mind.
I do have an 'in' with a tattooist here, I will most certainly ask him about the green soap! Maybe he can actually get some in for me. We'll see how that goes.
Chickenpie, apparently others (who've taken this course) have asked the pharmacies to bring it in. They won't. It wouldn't hurt for me to ask though.. I will do this.
Thanks y'all
Gloria


----------



## ladywithweeds (3 h ago)

ingredient on my old bottle: purified water,Green Soap,30% alcohol, lavender oil


----------

